
Testing RESTful APIs the not-quite-as-hard way - vectorbunny
http://blogs.operationaldynamics.com/andrew/software/research/testing-restful-apis-with-httpie
======
forgivegod
The easy way :
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hgmloofddffdnphfgc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hgmloofddffdnphfgcellkdfbfbjeloo)

